# Japanese sig



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone make a sig of Densetsu no stafy ?
With nickname and non animated (400x100)
or something JAPANESE !!!

Thanks


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone ??


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't this the third signature you've asked for in 2 days? Not to mention they were all completely different ideas (One with lots of generations of Link, something animated with your name in and now this). And throwing a hissy because no-one replied in 30 minutes flat...

So how about no.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, not to be rude but i agree with Psyfira, Learn patience.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> something JAPANESE !!!


You could be a _little_ more specific..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean in Japanese style with stafy of densetsu no Stafy !


----------



## Lyuse (Aug 13, 2008)

Why does it have to be japanese ?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Nah, OK it doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't hate me ecause I ask for OK !!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 14, 2008)

why do you want to request sigs by making a new topic?
There are already 2 sig makers, and you still make a new topic?
and you can edit your past ones too.


----------

